
File_id.biz – A Mysterious Web CLI? - mikejarema
http://file-id.biz/
======
jonah-archive
Hah, nice find —- this is mine, it was briefly a weird little puzzle based on
Shakespeare (“I am not what I am” -> Iago), though I haven’t used the http
endpoint for much in awhile and it doesn’t work anymore. Now that I work at
the Internet Archive, I should make it an interface to some of our BBS
archives!

------
mikejarema
I stumbled upon this site when taking a trip down memory lane. Recalling the
FILE_ID.DIZ file format[0] from my BBS days, I typed in the closest matching
URL (file-id.biz) and found this curious interface.

I've only found one command so far after a bit of exploring: help → "I am not
what I am."

[0] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FILE_ID.DIZ](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FILE_ID.DIZ)

~~~
mikejarema
I tried some commands in [0] and common words in [1]. All return "Bad command
or file name."

I did find that `ver` returns "FILE-ID.BIZ for the World Wide Web Version 1.2,
(C) 2020" (default message).

And that commands are case-sensitive and white-space sensitive.

I'd be curious to see if anyone digs up anything else in the future. For now,
I'm done with this little diversion.

[0] - [https://www.ubuntupit.com/best-linux-commands-to-run-in-
the-...](https://www.ubuntupit.com/best-linux-commands-to-run-in-the-
terminal/)

[1] - [https://www.ef.edu/english-resources/english-
vocabulary/top-...](https://www.ef.edu/english-resources/english-
vocabulary/top-100-words/)

